# How long in the jug?



## peteyfoozer (Jan 14, 2012)

How long should I leave the lamb and its mama in the jug? The baby escaped twice and mama tore the thing down to find her. The other sheep were beating up on her pretty badly when I found them. Mom doesn't seem able to protect her.
Just wondering when its safe to turn her out with the others, when she will 1# be smart enough to stay away from them and 2# she can jump out of the low water trough and not drown, should she jump in. Its one of the real low ones, like a kiddy pool.


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 14, 2012)

I'd leave them in a couple more days and find a way to contain the lamb inside the jug....sounds like they might need more time away from the others.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Jan 14, 2012)

I moved them to a small, escape proof shed. Mama hates it and there's not much light there, but they are safe at least! I'll try again in a few days then, thanks!


----------

